# Europe Forum > Travelling & Living in Europe > Eastern Europe >  Sea in Montenegro (Photos)

## julia90



----------


## Garrick

Montenegro, considering its size, is one of the most beautiful countries. Naturally Montenegro is very diverse country, with high mountains and crystal clean mountain rivers in the North, and amazing beaches in the South. The beauty of this landscape is breathtaking. Montenegro is rich with architectural and cultural heritage, too. Coastal cities are a special attractive. What specifically evoke the rich coloring of Montenegro are wonderful and brave people, proud of their history. At the time when the army of Ottoman Empire subjugated the entire Balkans and entered into Central Europe, the parts of Montenegro remained free.

----------


## Nikon87

It is more beautiful than I imagined, never thought about travelling to Montenegro but after seeing these pictures I think it will be on my list of things to do.

----------


## InMotion

I have spend some quality time in Montenegro and can say that is is very beautiful and I would go back if a chance opens.

----------


## Garrick

Beautiful Porto Montenegro

----------


## Baltic tribes

Looks like a nice country Montenegro.
But is it enough to speak russian there to get around?

----------


## Trillian

> Looks like a nice country Montenegro.
> But is it enough to speak russian there to get around?


Back in Yugoslavia people learned the Russian language in school so you might be lucky in finding someone who speaks Russian. It is not a high probability, but there is some. But that is not crucial. Slavic languages ​​have some similarities, so that can be enough to get around. Of course english would make it easier.

----------


## Garrick

Novak Djokovic, Serbian tennnis player, World No 1 ranking after Wimbledon triumph, and his girlfriend Jelena Ristic, will have a wedding on the Montenigrin coast, in the beautiful St. Stephen.

http://nypost.com/2014/07/07/tennis-pro-djokovics-wedding-destination-takes-center-court/

----------


## Sile

> Novak Djokovic, Serbian tennnis player, World No 1 ranking after Wimbledon triumph, and his girlfriend Jelena Ristic, will have a wedding on the Montenigrin coast, in the beautiful St. Stephen.
> 
> http://nypost.com/2014/07/07/tennis-pro-djokovics-wedding-destination-takes-center-court/



Looks like old Venetian buildings , is the place one of these areas
*The Venetian territory was then centered on the area of the Bay of Kotor, and included the towns of Kotor, Risan, Perast, Tivat, Herceg Novi, Budva, and Sutomore.*

----------


## Garrick

*Kotor, Montenegro: Is this the best view you never knew about?* (from Herald Sun, Australia)

http://www.heraldsun.com.au/travel/h...-1227047893592



More pics from other sources:



(BBC)



(Sailing Choices)

----------

